# Windows Explorer BEX StackHash_0a9e



## Veryshanky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello, 
On starting my Windows 7 ultimate, I get the following error:
Windows Explorer has stopped working 
And problem is solved after windows Explorer is restarted. But at next time i restart windows, same problem occurs. please help.:wave:

Details are:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	Explorer.EXE
Application Version:	6.1.7100.0
Application Timestamp:	49ee918d
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Offset:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Data:	00000008
OS Version:	6.1.7100.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	16393
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## tesar878 (Jun 21, 2010)

i got same problem.
anyone can help?

Veryshanky, have you got the solution? share me please.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@ tesar878- please start a new thread if you wish help.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=217

Thank you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

